# Which fruit?



## Schrody (Jul 30, 2014)

Belthagor proposed, and I agreed: We should have a thread where you guess/propose which fruit should I wear on my head next! We all know how much joy and laughter my fruit gave you, so let's continue with this tradition!  

Stromy proposed nectarine. What do you think? Yay or nay? 






:mrgreen:


----------



## bravery101 (Jul 30, 2014)

Nay! Go with cantaloupe. You can make an awesome helmet!


----------



## Schrody (Jul 30, 2014)

Good idea!


----------



## InstituteMan (Jul 30, 2014)

Boysenberry.


----------



## Pandora (Jul 31, 2014)

Tomato, yes a fruit, beautiful too.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 31, 2014)

Grapes.  They would dangle so well.


----------



## popsprocket (Jul 31, 2014)

Mix some soil into your hair then grow strawberries.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 31, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> Boysenberry.



Whaaat? 



Pandora said:


> Tomato, yes a fruit, beautiful too.



Ah yes, tomato. Maybe 



popsprocket said:


> Mix some soil into your hair then grow strawberries.



Oh, Pops 



amsawtell said:


> Grapes.  They would dangle so well.



I just got rid of them :-s


----------



## PiP (Jul 31, 2014)

I still vote for the banana   Or go the whole hog and have a fruit salad...


----------



## Pandora (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm picturing Carmen Miranda now :watermelon:


----------



## Schrody (Jul 31, 2014)

PiP said:


> I still vote for the banana   Or go the whole hog and have a fruit salad...



I don't know how will bowl react to that :-s :mrgreen:


----------



## belthagor (Jul 31, 2014)

pomegranate. I gave you a challenge, impossible to find in current season =)


----------



## Schrody (Jul 31, 2014)

belthagor said:


> pomegranate. I gave you a challenge, impossible to find in current season =)



Hey, nobody said it has to be now


----------



## escorial (Jul 31, 2014)

an apple..go for the Rene Magritte..The Son of Man. painting..yours could be  titled..The Daughter of Woman


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 31, 2014)

Make a watermelon helmet.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 31, 2014)

Something like this? 








Good idea, Pidge


----------



## bazz cargo (Jul 31, 2014)

Are you a vegetableist? 
[h=2]celeriac[/h].


----------



## Schrody (Jul 31, 2014)

No Bazz, I love vegetables


----------



## belthagor (Jul 31, 2014)

Schrody said:


> *Belthagor proposed, and I agreed*: We should have a thread where you guess/propose which fruit should I wear on my head next! We all know how much joy and laughter my fruit gave you, so let's continue with this tradition!
> 
> Stromy proposed nectarine. What do you think? Yay or nay?
> 
> ...



I remember the first time I read this...... it was funny =)


----------



## Schrody (Jul 31, 2014)

belthagor said:


> I remember the first time I read this...... it was funny =)



Now when you mention it, I see how it could be understood wrong


----------



## belthagor (Jul 31, 2014)

lemon!


----------



## Morkonan (Aug 1, 2014)

Pomegranate, 'cause when ripe, it's got a little crown on it.

http://www.gorasiyafarm.com/products/pomegranate/


----------



## Schrody (Aug 1, 2014)

belthagor said:


> lemon!



Melon it is 



Morkonan said:


> Pomegranate, 'cause when ripe, it's got a little crown on it.
> 
> http://www.gorasiyafarm.com/products/pomegranate/



I love pomegranate


----------



## E. Zamora (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm assuming this is for aesthetic purposes only, and no one is going to be shooting the fruit off your head. But if that's a consideration, I'd go with a really big watermelon.


----------



## belthagor (Aug 1, 2014)

You aren't planning to be turning into some sort of Supervillain are you?


----------



## Schrody (Aug 1, 2014)

E. Zamora said:


> I'm assuming this is for aesthetic purposes only, and no one is going to be shooting the fruit off your head. But if that's a consideration, I'd go with a really big watermelon.



Of course. My head is too precious 



belthagor said:


> You aren't planning to be turning into some sort of Supervillain are you?



Who? E. or me?


----------



## E. Zamora (Aug 1, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Of course. My head is too precious



You're right. Without the head, the rest isn't much good.




Schrody said:


> Who? E. or me?



I was thinking it was me. But if I was a supervillian, I hope I could come up with a more diabolical plan than shooting fruit off people's heads.


----------



## belthagor (Aug 1, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Of course. My head is too precious
> 
> 
> 
> Who? E. or me?



You of course


----------



## Schrody (Aug 1, 2014)

E. Zamora said:


> You're right. Without the head, the rest isn't much good.



The body doesn't know what the head thinks 



E. Zamora said:


> I was thinking it was me. But if I was a supervillian, I hope I could come up with a more diabolical plan than shooting fruit off people's heads.



Ah, but what if you offered the fruit to the ones who missed, only to discover they're poisoned? 



belthagor said:


> You of course



:shock: No! How dare you? :mrgreen:


----------



## E. Zamora (Aug 1, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Ah, but what if you offered the fruit to the ones who missed, only to discover they're poisoned?



That sounds like a very slow and inefficient method for world conquest.


----------



## belthagor (Aug 1, 2014)

Schrody said:


> The body doesn't know what the head thinks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh sorry I meant Superhero


----------



## Schrody (Aug 1, 2014)

E. Zamora said:


> That sounds like a very slow and inefficient method for world conquest.



Not all poisons are slow 



belthagor said:


> Oh sorry I meant Superhero



That's better


----------



## Guy Faukes (Aug 1, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Belthagor proposed, and I agreed: We should have a thread where you guess/propose which fruit should I wear on my head next! We all know how much joy and laughter my fruit gave you, so let's continue with this tradition!



Durian. The are huge, spiky contraptions that... well, you'll find out.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 1, 2014)

Guy Faukes said:


> Durian. The are huge, spiky contraptions that... well, you'll find out.



Y u so mean?


----------



## dale (Aug 1, 2014)

balance a pina colada on top of your head. that's a fruit.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Aug 1, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Y u so mean?



Well, you don't need to put it _all _on your head. Just cut a reasonable, spiky piece and give her a wear


----------



## WechtleinUns (Aug 1, 2014)

Hmm... what to choose... what to choose...

Hmm... ZUBLORSH-AHAAA!

I've got it. *AVOCADO.*
Genius!!!!


----------



## Schrody (Aug 2, 2014)

Ugh, avocado


----------



## WechtleinUns (Aug 2, 2014)

What's wrong with Avocado??!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2014)

She may've eaten one un-ripened, un-peeled, unsalted, without onion, chili, lime juice, cilantro, tomato, rough-cut mixed, not mashed, add a little more lime, salt; broil the cut tortillas, unsalted, till crispy... and beer, Pacifico, not Corona... margaritas, music, friends, a weekend...


----------



## Ariel (Aug 3, 2014)

It's Schrody's Fruit--is it or is it not on top of her head?


----------



## JimJanuary (Aug 3, 2014)

A pyramid of lychees


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2014)

> It's Schrody's Fruit--is it or is it not on top of her head?


 Yes... but um, which variety?  I might say she is mostly a coconut, but I don't see how she could balance that on her head.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 3, 2014)

WechtleinUns said:


> What's wrong with Avocado??!



Don't like it.



Kevin said:


> She may've eaten one un-ripened, un-peeled, unsalted, without onion, chili, lime juice, cilantro, tomato, rough-cut mixed, not mashed, add a little more lime, salt; broil the cut tortillas, unsalted, till crispy... and beer, Pacifico, not Corona... margaritas, music, friends, a weekend...



I tried to make a guacamole and it was... not so good.  I don't like mango either. 



amsawtell said:


> It's Schrody's Fruit--is it or is it not on top of her head?



Correct 



Kevin said:


> Yes... but um, *which variety?*  I might say she is mostly a coconut, but I don't see how she could balance that on her head.



The fruit that's on a current avatar. But yes, I'm a little nutty


----------



## belthagor (Aug 6, 2014)

I wouldn't bump this topic up unless I had a really good idea like I do now.... multiple (at least 3) tangerines, at the same time


----------



## Krizzteena (Aug 13, 2014)

pomegranite


----------



## Schrody (Aug 13, 2014)

Krizzteena said:


> pomegranite



It will be long until I could do that (it's not the season)


----------

